# Fluval View filter baffle



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and new to fish ownership, too. I got a Fluval View for my Betta and found that the filter was way too strong -- it cycles 150l/hr and it's only a 15 l. tank. I read here and elsewhere about different ways people had worked around similar problems, and I have adapted those ideas to this particular tank. 

I thought I'd share some photos in case anyone else has or is considering the View. I used about 1.5 of the sponges in the Fluval 3plus filter pack. I cut one in half lengthways and trimmed it to fit inside the bottom area behind the intake holes:

(bottom of housing that contains the motor)

















I used the other half of that sponge, trimmed to fit, and some of the trimmed bits to moderate the outflow at the top of the filter housing, and I put half of another sponge below the outflow spouts on the inside of the tank:

















It's made a huge difference in the water motion. I had initially tried just putting rocks and plants in front of the intake holes but that made hardly any change at all. Now, the plants are standing upright instead of being waved around. I've taken my fish out of the tank because the ammonia levels were a bit high today, but I'm pretty sure he's going to like it a lot more this way! :-D


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 2 Aqueon mini bow tanks and I too had to figure out how to slow down the current and suction. I had to put filter foam in the filter tube now its perfect. It just goes to prove as betta owners we learn to get creative and think outside the box for solutions.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was surprised by how easy it was to do and what a dramatic difference it has made. Being a new fish owner (hence, first tank and first filter) I couldn't understand some of the terminology being used in the instructions I found elsewhere. I was worried about how I was going to secure the foam but discovered (happily!) that the shape of the housing gripped the edges very neatly. In fact, the one piece of foam that is inside the tank below the two output spouts is held in place snuggly against the tank wall by the water pressure alone.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I was considering getting a View, let us know how you like!


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I really like this tank.  It has a real WOW factor for everyone who's seen it. 

The only thing that has been a tiny bit of a problem is the narrowness of the opening in the lid. I can fit my hand in there for feeding, but only just. The sponge baffle now takes up a little bit of that open space.

I've updated my photos of the sponge baffle system in another thread. I've simplified it without reducing the effectiveness.

Here's a photo of the tank today:


----------

